# starting pre-school



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

LO is 2years 4 months old and is starting pre school in September. She is generally fairly confident and interacts well with other children. I would like to make this as stress free as possible for her so would welcome others views. x


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

We're the same her pyjamas. Little man is 2 years and 2 months and will start in September. At the moment he'll just be doing 2 mornings a week for 3 hours with a view to seeing how he settles.
He's done a taster session so went for a couple of hours and they were happy for me to either stay with him or leave him so I did both. I stayed for 1/2 hour and he seemed settled so I just said I was going home for a bit and asked if he wanted to stay. He said he did so I left him for 1.5 hours and he was fine. I think he's going to be really happy and excited about going. He seems really ready. The pre school is in our village hall so every time we walk past now he says school and gets upset if we don't go in.
I'd say just go at her pace, if she's not ready to be left font force that just go in with her for a bit until she's happy to be left there. I'd also build up the time you're leaving her so not a full session or day initially just an hour or so until she's reassured that you do come back every time. Do you think she's ready? Is she confident about being left it do you think you might have issues?


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

Think it will be really good for LO. She has been a few times for an hour at a time but with us there too. I am hopeful that she will be fine if I say I'm going for a little while! x


----------

